
This might be the coolest visualization of evolution ever - oldbuzzard
http://www.vox.com/2016/9/8/12852924/evolution-bacteria-timelapse-video-mega-harvard
======
hNewsLover99
Experimental acceleration of evolution was the plot of the 1964 teleplay,
"Wolf 359", which was one of the very best Outer Limits episodes. A scaled-
down version of a distant life-bearing planet was constructed in a laboratory
safe-room. The passage of millennia of days and nights was simulated by a
strobe light blinking at an imperceptibly-fast rate. Evolutionary progress was
monitored and photographed through a mini-telescope in the adjoining room.
Spoiler alert: it did not end well...

Wolf 359 asks whether evolution, at the grand scale, might be moderated, at
least in part, by the mere accumulation of day/night cycles, regardless of
their individual and cumulative lengths, like some sort of a cosmic iterator.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_359_(The_Outer_Limits)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_359_\(The_Outer_Limits\))

~~~
CarolineW
Sounds like it was based on "Microcosmic God" by Theodore Sturgeon.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcosmic_God](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcosmic_God)

~~~
hNewsLover99
Thanks for that tip and link, CarolineW ! I'll add this to my reading list.
The wikipedia summary for Microcosmic God is chilling... Outsourcing with a
vengeance!

